

PeopleBrowsr wins federal court case against Twitter - apievangelist
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2013/03/07/peopelbrowsr-wins-federal-court-case-again-twitter-awarded-damages-retains-fire-hose-access/

======
mehdim
This is after the Google vs Oracle, the 2nd court case of API Neutrality
enforcement. <http://api500.com/post/31465739810/what-is-api-neutrality>

------
ghayes
Off topic: I wanted to read the court doc at the end of the article, but it
was nigh impossible[1] because the page uses only 728px out of the available
1278px width on the content. Reading articles on TheNextWeb feels as
comfortable as riding a train during rush hour.

[1] [https://s3-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/shepscreens/Screen+Shot+2...](https://s3-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/shepscreens/Screen+Shot+2013-03-06+at+11.39.56+PM.png)

~~~
yareally
All you had to do was click the button to expand it and open in a new page,
which takes you to this:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_j33dtkT8LLNzhWZnhNb1hWYWs/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_j33dtkT8LLNzhWZnhNb1hWYWs/edit)

------
niggler
Did they misspell people as 'peopel' (based on the url)?

~~~
hboon
Probably a CMS generated the URL based on the title which had a title and they
fixed the original title but can't change the URL without breaking links.

